# Pricing poll



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Can some of you please give me your price for this desk


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

What value would I put on it? None. It's just not my cup of tea.

Is this one of your projects or are you selling something someone else made? Looks like the wood was painted. Painted wood makes me itchy.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

$2800? Looks like it has nothing behind the desk. Location can change that price dramatically. looks like 18' long?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

lol, McFly.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Without knowing size, materials, or, as pointed out by mahdee, location, any number you get would be a SWAG. I'll put in for $3500, if it's made with decent materials.


----------



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow ok , nah it was a project we did thought we got low balled , considering it took 30 hrs to complete , they wanted all covered in mica with stone topper and we did deliver and install another 8hrs since it was 2 hrs away. From ny to north jersey , it was 10'x5'x5'


----------



## TarHeelz (Sep 13, 2012)

... and? Don't leave us hanging. What was the price?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Whether you got low balled on price or not, the real question should be did you make a profit on the project.
That is always the most important question. If you got a very high price for the desk and not make any money on it is worse than getting a low price and make a small profit.

So your question should be answered by yourself as to whether you made any money or not.
Did you?


----------



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

We priced it at 5400 with out of state delivery and installation we just spent too much on labor to expedite it and the gc still has a balance so no profit yet,


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

So, is that a place people go to smoke a joint or a chiropractic office?


----------



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Chain chiro clinic


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think pricing would depend on location too. I'd go 2k non metropolitan area. Saw nothing special about materials. Urban area 4k.


----------



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

it must be location then, the 2ft stone top cost us 1400 , which we usually don't like to get involved with


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Top in the picture looks like Formica and Corian, maybe someone else bid it that way. Wouldn't be the first time someone cheated a bid.


----------



## Chicana78 (Sep 18, 2015)

The lower top is Formica the elevated top is stone, we were not the 1 st to the party


----------

